# Shocking Scale of Australia’s Stupidity



## Hooked (25/2/22)

Shocking Scale of Australia’s Stupidity


Australia’s refusal to adopt a harm reduction approach to smoking has led to a huge black market – the scale of which has reached an incredible size




www.planetofthevapes.co.uk




24 Feb. 2022

"Australia’s regressive and ignorant approach to tackling tobacco related disease and death has placed barriers in the way of smokers looking to quit and turned everyday vapers into criminals. Classifying vapes as a Schedule 4 prescription drug has led to an explosion in illicit products being smuggled into the country and recent seizures highlight the scale of Australia’s failure.

Australian smokers and vapers can only obtain alternative nicotine-containing products like e-liquid through a medical prescription. We have previously detailed how this is a drawn out and ridiculously complex process, placing obstacles in the way of people who wish to continue to use nicotine products but reduce their harm exposure.

Meanwhile, cigarettes are legal, on sale, and available everywhere.

Politicians and tobacco controllers were warned that by making access to vapes harder they would only succeed in developing a black market and criminalise innocent members of the public. They didn’t listen...

Last week, The Sydney Morning Herald revealed that in just one state (New South Wales) 100,000 products had been seized, bearing a value of $2 million. Extrapolating this figure across the entire country would give a figure in excess of $6 million – and this would just represent the items that could be confiscated, not the full size of the illicit market tobacco controllers have created..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## fbb1964 (27/2/22)

Thanks for the post @Hooked vaping in Australia have now gone completely underground. Nothing on social media much most vapers here in AU are now too scared to be identified, prosecuted and fined. Massive fines!

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (27/2/22)

fbb1964 said:


> Thanks for the post @Hooked vaping in Australia have now gone completely underground. Nothing on social media much most vapers here in AU are now too scared to be identified, prosecuted and fined. Massive fines!



Unbelievable!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964 (7/4/22)

Noticed today. Unbelievable nonsense being waffled here. This is the state back at the vaping ranch here in AU

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/4/22)

fbb1964 said:


> Noticed today. Unbelievable nonsense being waffled here. This is the state back at the vaping ranch here in AU




She claims that one pod can contain the nic equivalent of ten packs of cigarettes (200).

Absolute hogwash. One drag and you wouldn't be able to stand. You would do a Silver of note.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gadgetboy (7/4/22)

Its a simple solution really, If people want to smoke, Let them smoke. If people want to Vape, Let them vape. Just apply strict restrictions and penalties on vendors selling to under age people.
There has been plenty times iv walked into my "Local Vape store" only to find the staff selling vape related goods to 15\16 year olds. It seems its all about the money making side instead of morals and ethics.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

